# Paradise Overdrive too much bass (solved)



## PKRPedals (Apr 25, 2019)

I built the Paradise and it has way too much low end. I turned down the bass control on the amp and turned up the treble control on the amp. I turned up the tone control on the pedal and it is still so much low end the lower notes are just muddy. That was with a humbucker guitar, I haven't tried it with single coils yet. I like the amount of overdrive if I could just get it to brighten up a bit and not mud out the low notes. Any thoughts?


----------



## PKRPedals (Apr 26, 2019)

Update: I just went back and listened to it again. What it is doing is fuzzing on the lower strings, if that makes sense. I thought it was a tone thing but I changed the tone pot up to a 250K. That helped some, but didn't fix it. I changed the 386 to another one to see if maybe that was it, but no. I've tried different amps and speakers but still the same. Is it a cap or resistor that's doing this? Anybody else build the Paradise and have this issue or was yours great out of the box?


----------



## zgrav (Apr 26, 2019)

looks from the circuit diagram that you could change C1 from 47n to something smaller to decrease the low end going into the circuit.  you could try a 33n for starters.


----------



## PKRPedals (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I will give that a try


----------



## PKRPedals (May 11, 2019)

I tried the 33n cap that was suggested in this thread but it was still way too dark. PedalPCB suggested a 4n7 cap, which I didn't have, and went with a 3n3. Wow what a difference. The pedal is exactly how I wanted it to be. My Wampler Plexi Drive Deluxe will most likely see Reverb today. Thanks for the help!


----------



## zgrav (May 14, 2019)

Congratulations on customizing the build to get the sound you wanted!


----------

